

Apple should offer the opportunity to merge two iPads (with mockups) - stritar
http://stritar.net/Post/Apple-Should-Offer-The-Opportunity-To-Merge-Two-iPads-With-Mockups.aspx

======
uncoder0
Reminds me of this 'solution'

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1116966310/multi-
touch-k...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1116966310/multi-touch-
keyboard-and-mouse)

------
dot
i hope this is incredibly subtle satire.

~~~
stritar
why? Don't you think it could be an idea?

~~~
Thomaschaaf
No I personally don't. For one why try to create a laptop with 2 iPads? A 500
dollar keyboard seems crazy if you look at it like that.

Also mimicking old things like a book with 2 screens does not make sense in my
opinion - waste of resources?

~~~
stritar
I was going for it more from Apple's, than the user's point ov view. Besides,
laptop is only one of possible forms of two iPads.

